# Shorter Headfit cap?



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

That thing measures almost 20mm. Is there any such thing as a shorter one? Even a 15mm option would be appreciated.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

The added height is there in case you run a slightly tall spacer above your stem.


----------



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

*rechecked that 5mm*

Justin did you mean tall spacer below the stem? The 'stock' race geometry standard for 53,54, Med frames seems to be 14 to 14.5 cm headtube length yet the 595 being 14.8 already gets the stack a bit higher, hence my other post on fit issue. 
I did remeasure the handlebar drop to saddle height done with a level and it's 8.5cm. Saddle height is 74.2cm center of bb to top of saddle(Arione taken in the flattest part). I'm going to leave things alone hack saw wise but I did take the Headfit cap off and it looks like one can grind down the top 5mm if they need to be slammed lower and if you resisted the temptation to cut steer tube and you need to get that height back, just get a spacer in there. Make sense? So I conclude the Headfit cap can be successfully converted to a 15mm size. Agreed?

*Just looked at it again and without putting calipers on it, seems more like the amount one can grind off is more like 2.5mm. Better than nothing I guess.


----------



## saab2000 (Mar 16, 2004)

FSA sells one online. I don't have the exact link but which frame are you talking about? I have a couple of 585s and bought the shorter ones direct from FSA. They make a carbon one and an aluminum one. Check their online store and look for your cap but a shorter one.


----------



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks anyway Mr. Saab. Referring to the part as Headfit means it is the headset which superceeds what is on your 585. It threads on and you just place your stem above it with no compression.


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

yes the headfit cap tightens down onto the circlip doesnt it? which limits how mauch can be removed.
Is it possible to convert it to use a normal aheadset as per the previous gen of 585/595's ?

Anyone ever tried it?


----------



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

Good thought Jas but no because of the inside diameter of the fork won't allow a compression plug.


----------

